# kicker L7's



## mattb4bama (Apr 20, 2002)

im pretty familiar with the basic stereo stuff and im now starting to get my stuff ready for competitions. i just bought 2 15" L7's from a guy off ebay and i have an amp, but my thing now is my box. do yall have any suggestions for my as far as size, what to tune the box, ect....i have a 4runner so size isnt too much of an obstacle


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

12 cubic feet tuned to 30 hertz, subsonic filter set to 25 hertz. Make sure you can supply power, those subs require it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beatbox_@Sep 9 2003, 12:40 AM
> *12 cubic feet tuned to 30 hertz, subsonic filter set to 25 hertz. Make sure you can supply power, those subs require it.*


What are you talking about 12 cubic feet. Do you honestly know how big twelve cubic feet is. 

Hey man Kicker recommends a 1.5-3.0 cuft box for the subs. You can get away with alot of things with these speakers because they play in either a Sealed or Bandpass configurations. It all depends on what you want out of them. In a pathfinder, I would say go sealed and stuff the shit out of the box with polyfill, you will get good tight bass, and I say that loosely because a 15" Sub wants to do its own thing. If you wanna go with a ported box, I would go around 37hz, that will allow you some room with you subs rolloff below the ported Frequency. But I personally like sealed enclosure, but again you will have problems here unless you do a wrap around enclosure and face the subs towards the back of the trunk lid. If you go ported just stick with a standard ported box with the Subs and Ports facing up. 



Last edited by dirtywhiteboy66 at Sep 9 2003, 06:51 AM


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beatbox_@Sep 8 2003, 10:40 PM
> *12 cubic feet tuned to 30 hertz, subsonic filter set to 25 hertz. Make sure you can supply power, those subs require it.*


 Sounds about right....although I'd skip the subsonic and probably tune a bit higher....


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Sep 9 2003, 04:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dirtywhiteboy66 @ Sep 9 2003, 04:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--beatbox_@Sep 9 2003, 12:40 AM
> *12 cubic feet tuned to 30 hertz, subsonic filter set to 25 hertz. Make sure you can supply power, those subs require it.*


What are you talking about 12 cubic feet. Do you honestly know how big twelve cubic feet is. 

[/b][/quote]
12 cubes is not big for these at all. Have you ever modeled them up? It takes 6 cubes + per woofer SEALED to get a .707 qtc. Ported boxes need to be even bigger to get a decent reponse curve. I've daid it before and I'll say it again, these are LARGE BOX WOOFERS.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

how much airspace do the 12" L5s need? i hope its less than 8-10 because ive got enough shit in my trunk.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JeremyD+Sep 9 2003, 08:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JeremyD @ Sep 9 2003, 08:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 cubes is not big for these at all. Have you ever modeled them up? It takes 6 cubes + per woofer SEALED to get a .707 qtc. Ported boxes need to be even bigger to get a decent reponse curve. I've daid it before and I'll say it again, these are LARGE BOX WOOFERS.[/b][/quote]
Man are you guys nuking this. What else are you gonna put anywhere with a 12 cubic foot box. I have seen all these piles of crap these guys are building, and posting on this site like it is hot and shit. I haven't designed a box in about a year, but I wouldn't be bragging on half the boxes that I have seen on hear. The term excess and error has escaped alot of people on here. Come on you can not say that these subs need 6 cuft of air space, that is just stupid. Maybe something molded, but how are you gonna determine the air space with pressuring the compartment to determine exact area. I just don't know about this forum some times. You guys are giving out bad info. 12 cuft box, gimme a break, in a pathfinder. OOOOOAAAAKKKKKYYYYY.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

Ok...as you wish...You can disbelieve if you want...I go by facts...not by whim...

Kickers very own manula says 6 cubes will give you .707 qtc. Look for yourself. Then you can tell me that i was right  

http://www.kicker.com/images/manuals/02SL7...hManualV2_0.pdf


----------



## PiK (Sep 3, 2003)

I have a 15" L7 and my box is 3.1 cubic feet I beleive it is nothing special buddy of mine made it for me. I hit 136.3 Dbs with just one 15 in this box. I do not think 12 cubic feet is needed


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

Take a look at kicker's tech papers. The very manual says 6 cubic feet per woofer for optimum performance, but hey, feel free to pit your word against the guys down in Stillwater..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The concept of what I was talking about was not that the sub will play in a 6 cuft box. My concept was that a 12 cuft box was too fucking big to put into a pathfinder. One it would be stupid to do that, and two you would lose all space back there unless you were creating a speaker wall. Lastly those specs that you are refering to a not specs provided for optimum play in an average car, that is on some test lab in Oklahoma. You put a 12 cuft box in a car you better have a VAN or some other huge area that you can put a very large box.


----------



## 4dr64impala (Jul 24, 2003)

Do your self a favor, either purchase the box from ebay or go to a Kicker dealer and have them build you one. I own to Audiobahn 18" subs that are in a ported enclosure and they don't have a 12 cubic foot box. :biggrin:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4dr64impala_@Sep 10 2003, 04:12 AM
> *purchase the box from ebay*


 thats the worst thing you can do.

1) it's big, so you pay a lot of shipping
2) they're made in bulk... usually they don't design them or anything


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth+Sep 10 2003, 02:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Stealth @ Sep 10 2003, 02:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--4dr64impala_@Sep 10 2003, 04:12 AM
> *purchase  the box from ebay*


thats the worst thing you can do.

1) it's big, so you pay a lot of shipping
2) they're made in bulk... usually they don't design them or anything[/b][/quote]
add to that poor construction quality and a host of other ba dhtings...


----------



## swanginon22's (Aug 17, 2003)

Go to kicker.com and print up the specifications for the speakers the information they have are very helpfull in building your boxes.


----------



## smithmodified (Nov 8, 2005)

ok the manual does say that u need 6 cubic feet for the full efect right. but it doesnt tell u that if u use all 6 feet of air space while building a box that your speakers are more likley to blow. u only use 2.5 to 3.5 feet of air space with 2 L7 12 in speacker and it will rock your world


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smithmodified_@Nov 7 2005, 10:41 PM~4159907
> *ok the manual does say that u need 6 cubic feet for the full efect right. but it doesnt tell u that if u use all 6 feet of air space while building a box that your speakers are more likley to blow. u only use 2.5 to 3.5 feet of air space with 2 L7 12 in speacker and it will rock your world
> *



woah there bro, check the date on this thread....you're a month late...lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 7 2005, 10:43 PM~4159921
> *woah there bro, check the date on this thread....you're a month late...lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

more than just a month, try 2 years


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Nov 8 2005, 03:56 AM~4161090
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> more than just a month, try 2 years
> *



holy shit i didnt even notice that....talk about useless.....:roflmao:


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey man my boy had the exact same shit and he had a ported box built to the exact specs. he had a MTX 1501d amp pushing it in a GMC Jimmy that shit hit so fuckin hard you couldn't take a breath for nothin when the bass hit. It was fuckin nuts. I can get you the measurements if you want.


----------

